# So what you do



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

whats your job then, just as a matter of intrest?

Im an Assitant Quantity Surveyor still in uni


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about whatever..... save your money & buy it... I work for local government therefore money does not come into the equation when we talk about salaries.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

furry muff! my bad


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Technical Consultant for mainly SAP but microsoft server products, oracle and most things hardware related too.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Trolley wally


----------



## skilby99 (Mar 18, 2005)

senior media consultant for an international publisher..but i will take the trollie job anyday of the week :?


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

I work in a casino (pit boss)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Actually i drive a mini cab for a living


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm employed by the Royal Mail to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Executive Operations Director in Charge of Estate Purchasing & Sales (Southern Region) :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

British rail toilet clogger.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> British rail toilet clogger.


**worship**

That's my favourite hobby. And you get paid for it!! :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Im a superhero, Super Ali-Gator with many powers but on my days off I am a tv camerman.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)


Retired or fired? I heard they are downsizing :roll:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

stgeorgex997 said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)
> ...


ok... but big will be back.... where's my Viagra....

I'm a PADI Dive Instructor (is there any other kind :lol: ), also an Ice Hockey Coach for the Chelmsford Junior Ice Hockey Club, and for kicks I work for a Japanese bank.....


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: PA to Chris Evans


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

AxlFoley said:


> furry muff! my bad


  :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dee said:


> Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)


They made it bigger and more lifelike I take it?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: PA to Chris Evans


please say you are kidding :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Sorry no it's true.In fact he's a really nice bloke!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I run a video/tv production company & in my spare time do a little singing for cash 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: PA to Chris Evans


Has he tried to shag you yet?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> my spare time do a little singing for cash


Busking ?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

dee said:


> Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)


With rabbits ears and everything???

Blimey. I'd keep quiet about that if i were you.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I model for darts trophies :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)
> ...


You should see where he has to keep the batteries !


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I work for British Rail - Ronin ensures I am never made redundant.

Seriously - I am a management insultant :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Working?

What's that?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well here goes I actually do work for the railway  GNER to be exact usually found in the travel centre at Newcastle but currently testing a software update in york


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm employed by the Royal Mail to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps.


 First class post! :-*

I'm a lap dancer :wink:

and no laughing please :roll:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: PA to Chris Evans


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm employed by the Royal Mail to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps.


*LOL* :lol:

Brightened up an otherwise not too good day.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sales Manager for a US Portfolio Management software company  .

Soon to become part of the 5th largest software company globally


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Working?
> 
> What's that?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its what other people do while your're at Amd :wink: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Mission Control & Spacecraft Operations manager for an Aerospace company in leafy Surrey


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm on a sabbatical at the moment, but for the most part I'm Drew Barrymores left buttock. You may have seen me in some of her films.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

John Selman Deputy Ad Manager

Sailing Today occupies a well-defined niche as the practical magazine for cruising sailors. There is no 'typical' reader or 'typical' boat. Recent research indicates that our readers come from all walks of life and, while the majority own (or charter) cruising sailboats between 24ft â€" 40ft, it also has a dedicated following in much smaller craft.

It also campaigns to maintain the freedom of our sport and, by regularly printing articles on boat handling skills, pilotage & harbour guides, weather tutorials and even on-board cooking tips, helps skippers and crews get more enjoyment out of their boat when they put to sea.

Feel free to ask for a complimentary annual subscription ... [email protected]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> Retired from being the template for Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit... 8)


That's a strange shape one you have there.  :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> John Selman Deputy Ad Manager
> 
> Sailing Today occupies a well-defined niche as the practical magazine for cruising sailors. There is no 'typical' reader or 'typical' boat. Recent research indicates that our readers come from all walks of life and, while the majority own (or charter) cruising sailboats between 24ft - 40ft, it also has a dedicated following in much smaller craft.
> 
> ...


Your "typical" reader probably does own a boat though, eh? :-*


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> I'm a lap dancer :wink:


A lap dancer who owns a TT.... My perfect women


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

Criminal defence lawyer


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Radio Presenter


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

The only time I really 'worked' was a summer job at Butlins in Skeggy.. The rest of the time I get paid to 'play' with computers..

John


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dispensing Optician









Hev x


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Portfolio administrator for a small private bank


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm employed by the Royal Mail to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps.
> ...


Do they still serrate stamps? Does redundancy loom?

ps I am an irritant.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


There has been a downturn since the shift to sticky ones. However, I have retrained very effectively, and next week I'm starting my new role. Armed with some Pritt Stick, I'll be glueing the stamps individually into the little books.

The job comes with promotion, and one of the additional tasks I have to do is pop round to all the little corner shops and petrol stations and remove all of the first class stamps when people aren't looking, thus ensuring when you REALLY need to get a letter somewhere quickly, you can only buy a book of 12 second class stamps. 8)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah jam, forgot to say that I also have a summer job as a buoy at the local port.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

silkman said:


> Yeah jam, forgot to say that I also have a summer job as a buoy at the local port.


They won't let me, cos my name isn't "Bob"...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm an Architect in a small practice in South Wales

Dave 8)


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

I do the non anne summers related / stamp nibbling task of project managing the shop builds and changes at Heathrow.

Seems reasonably secure, seeing how I pass a large unfinished shed every day called T5.............

Graeme


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I try to educate a small elite section of the population (know in the job as the 'great unwashed'!) about hacking techniques, the illegal downloading of dvd's & mp3's, how to gain access to computer systems without being detected and the general methods of refining an operating system so that it doesnt work properly anymore.

Formal job title is

University Lecturer in Computer Security and Crime..........


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah jam, forgot to say that I also have a summer job as a buoy at the local port.
> ...


Apropos of nothing, my boat is called "Lady Bouy".


----------

